

New York Times Hacked? NYT Users Were Just Spammed About Home Delivery - stbullard
http://www.businessinsider.com/new-york-times-hacked-spam-home-delivery-2011-12

======
stbullard
Got it at 1:15 PM; message content made me suspicious.

Searched Twitter: people with subscriptions were getting it, but also people
who'd never subscribed, and people who'd used throwaway email addresses to
subscribe (e.g. username+nytimes@example.org).

1:49 @NYTimesComm: "A spam message was sent broadly today with the subject
'Important information regarding your subscription.' This email was not sent
from The New York Times. If you received it, please delete it."

At 2:02 PM, @NYTimes: "If you received an email today about canceling your NYT
subscription, ignore it. It's not from us."

Headers indicate it was sent through Epsilon, the email service provider that
was hacked in a widely publicized incident last spring.

The Times' denial that the email was sent from the Times would lead me to
believe there was some kind of error (or another breach) at Epsilon.

